# Not a great year so far...



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Its not been a good year so far. A couple of our does ended up being bred by our young bucks rather than the ones they were supposed to be bred to. This meant they kidded much earlier that we though they would. Dottie was one of those does. She had a gorgeous buck kid and a pretty little doe. For some reason she didn't completely dry her kids off. When I got out there they were both cold and wet and the doe was not moving much. I dried them off as best I could and put them in a stall with a heat lamp. I syringed colostrum to the little doe because she was too weak to nurse. We lost the little doe two days later despite our best efforts.

#14 kidded with twin bucks on a Sunday. I was already back at school but Ken mentioned to me they were a bit weak. Next thing I knew he texted me to say the kids were dead.

Wooly kidded with triplet bucks. Only one of them ended up surviving. She kidded during the week so I was not there.

#4 had the healthiest pair of twins, a buck and a doe. So it was a shock when Ken told me the doe kid had died a couple weeks later. He finally admitted today he thought his dad had cut a tree down and it fell on the kid. 

And yesterday Ken told me I needed to call him. I wasn't able to get up with him yesterday but talked to him today. My wether Rocky died Sunday. He was fine all weekend. He must have went down quick and they found him with a bloated belly so I can only guess it was overeating.

To top it all of when I called my mom today, she asked me if I really needed to still be doing goat stuff. Her justification was that I got too attached. And I told her the good outweighs the bad. Which I wholeheartedly believe. Despite all this we have a paddock full of healthy does and ten kids bouncing around. Sadie has grown so much and is due to kid in April. BB and all the young does are doing well and I can't wait to breed them in the spring. I have two handsome young bucks, one of them that I am very excited about showing. This is what I enjoy most, even during the bad times.

Things are rough all around. I know everytime I talk to another breeder it seems someone is having problems. I guess I'm expected to be hardened after all the loss. But I can't be. If I didn't care I wouldn't want to still be breeding goats.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

we all go through these times, and as hard as they are, you see we are all still here also.

Keep your chin high - you will make it. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry...that is terrible...I feel really bad..  . you had so many losses....  
Pray... ray: ... and stay strong.... ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats heart breaking. :hug: you have to do it for the love of it or you will get broken down. I am so glad you do have some positive things to look forward to.

Just a side note - if the kids were weak I am thinking selenium deficenty in mom - just a thought


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Its just rough, especially when my family tells me I should just give it up.

I had considered selenium deficiency but am not sure. I have a mineral tub out in the doe pen and I gave all the does selenium gel a couple weeks before they started kidding. I did order some MUSE to have on hand though in case this happens again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I was told after having some weak kids in 2008 to start does on selenium at the 3 month mark. So that is my plan. I dont want weak kids ever again!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Is there a difference between BO-SE and MU-SE? Which one is better to use?


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

MUSE is stronger than BOSE. While BOSE is 1cc per 40 lbs MUSE is 1cc per 100 lbs. Some people don't like MUSE because it is so strong-you have to be very careful on the dosing. It is more cost effective for me to use though with the size of Boer goats.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

OK Thank you.


----------

